# Rice flour = Explosive D :(



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Trying to follow the FODMAP diet, I had Cream of Rice and white rice flour bread for lunch. This was at about 11:15 a.m. At almost 3:00 in the afternoon, I got the worst abdominal cramps of my life (naturally I was in the car driving far from home) and took off in search of a bathroom. I found one and had the most explosive movement. This was after taking three Imodium at 7:30 this morning! The only thing I did different was eat the rice flour bread. I've had cream of rice and regular old white bread with butter many, many times for lunch and no problem. Guess I just wondered if the transit time was about right for that bread to get through me and my intestines? All I had for breakfast was a bowel of oatmeal and half a banana, so nothing there that would set me off, so I'm blaming the bread. Advice, please?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sometimes.. it just isn't about WHAT we eat but rather simply THAT we eat. Also that is alot of carbs in one meal... perhaps try some lean protein with the bread and use the Cream of Rice for breakfast on and off with the oatmeal.Advise??? Try taking 1 imodium with a anti-gas med with EACH meal. If one full pill seems too much.. break it in half. But I used to take it with EACH meal as prevention and that seemed to really help.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Do you usually eat oatmeal? I am on the Low-FODMAP diet, and although it is an 'allowed' food, I cannot tolerate it at all (usually causes 10 days of D)


----------



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

Korga said:


> Do you usually eat oatmeal? I am on the Low-FODMAP diet, and although it is an 'allowed' food, I cannot tolerate it at all (usually causes 10 days of D)


Yes, I can usually tolerate oatmeal no matter what. It's always been a "safe" food for me. Maybe it's not anymore? Going to see the gastroenterologist today. I think he will send me in for tests. I've been having a sharp, stabbing upper left quadrant pain in my abdomen that is awful along with constant D. I still wonder if it was the bread that set me off? Could it have gone through me in four hours?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Could it have gone through me in four hours?


It _may_ have but it simply isn't necessarily the foods we eat that cause things like this. Foods are only ONE trigger. There are many other triggers too hon.


----------

